# Got me a pair of Sled Dogs



## Roland (Jan 13, 2003)

These are the coolest things. I rented some about 6 years ago, was even in the local paper, a friend of mine found these for sale at a local store, $40, regularly $400 US. What a steal. The guy just did not know what he had. The original company went out of business, but there is a new company now.

Anyone else ever use these things?
They are called Snow Skates, kind of like rollerblading on the snow. Looks like a ski boot, with a base right on the bottom, nothing attaches to it!

I am so happy.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 16, 2003)

I pretty much hate everything to do with winter.


----------



## Kiz Bell (Jan 16, 2003)

I thought sled dogs were Huskies.  I've always wanted a Husky.  Very cool dogs, but if I had one in this climate I'd have to keep it clipped.

To all those people who live in the snow, have you ever been dog sledding?  That's one snow sport I'd really like to try!

And to jfarnsworth, you really should move to Far North Queensland.  I spent last winter up there. I remember lying on the beach under a 37 degrees celcius (100 degrees F) sun on midwinters day eating frozen mangoes.   Way too hot in summer though, it's not unusual to get temps in excess of 47 degrees C (113 degrees F) and you can't swim 'cause of the stingers.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 17, 2003)

Believe me I'd love to get out of this snow belt crap. The this is that my wife doesn't want to leave her mommy.


----------



## Roland (Jan 20, 2003)

www.sleddogs.no

http://www.geocities.com/Pipeline/Slope/9698/index.html


----------

